# Why are American movies first released in Europe as of late??



## Rev2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought my boss would no this but he has no clue and only noticed it when the Avengers hit the UK first. Now I see Prometheus is being released in the UK a week ahead of the US. Anyone know why this has been lately?


Rev.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 1, 2012)

In the case of the Avengers, I have no idea.

Prometheus - having been directed by a limey - makes a little more sense to me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2012)

People in Europe get butthurt all the time when things are not released at the same time as north america, so this is their way of making them happy.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2012)

Battleship was also released overseas first as well. Frankly, they can keep it.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 11, 2012)

Mostly, its scheduled to be released in the same week "worldwide" (or at least: in most countries), but in most european countries the general release dates are always Thursday, and iirc in the US its Saturday.

Prior to this, UK got the movies the Thursday AFTER the official "release-saturday", and the non-english speaking countries up to 6-9 months later (they didnt start synchro until the release in the US ;to see if "its worth it").

Downloads made them change their minds - see also Game Of Thrones Season 1 vs Season 2. In Germany (+Austria and Switzerland) Season 1 was broadcasted 8 months after the original HBO airing. And then they wondered why it didnt bring the viewers as expected. Because everyone saw it meanwhile, as no one wants to wait 8 months. Season 2: They learned. They are only 4 or 5 weeks behind original HBO airing. (But they still fail, as you can't subscribe to HBO ("Sky Atlantic HD" for us) by itself, you have to get 3 packages ("Ground-Sky Package for 20,- / months; "Cinema"-package for another 15,-; "HD"-package for another 10,-) to get Sky Atlantic/HBO...so fuck that. 

Anyway, sorry for the essay, the answer to your original question: In Europe, the release date is always Thursday.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 20, 2012)

So I could see the PAL version in cinemas first instead of getting a naughty, NTSC version first and then getting annoyed by the pitch difference between the two formats when I go to see it at my local cinema.

The squeaky wheel who knows how to rig up a bomb jacket and sneak into corporate headquarters gets the grease.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 20, 2012)

might be another way to build hype for the tentpole flicks here in the US.


----------



## joshnes (Jun 20, 2012)

Prometheus is released two months late in europe...Because of the Euro2012 football tournament. 

Avengers was early. 

The PAL/NTSC has no relevance in the theater, nor does it on modern bluray players. We have all gone HD.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 20, 2012)

joshnes said:


> Prometheus is released two months late in europe...Because of the Euro2012 football tournament.
> 
> Avengers was early.
> 
> The PAL/NTSC has no relevance in the theater, nor does it on modern bluray players. We have all gone HD.



It was just a joke.


----------



## Volteau (Jun 20, 2012)

I live live in PR and movies are released here first quite often. The Avenger's official release was 2 days before the US one for example. Why I have no idea.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 20, 2012)

Because you are still our colony. Hey, if you didn't want to hear the truth, why ask?


----------



## loktide (Jun 20, 2012)

it most likely depends on streaming of other movies that are expected to reach similar audiences. for example, it wouldn't make much sense to release all hollywood mainstream blockbusters during the same month of the year, right? add the synchronization and censorship of abroad movies to that, and you'll have situations in which US movies are released outside the US first.

just speculation, but it makes sense to me


----------



## loki (Jun 20, 2012)

Apparently if a movie "bombs" in America it gets a bad rep worldwide which effects sales. A movie that opens first in Europe and bombs later in America will usually have a higher sales total than a movie that bombs first in America and opens later in Europe.


----------



## Volteau (Jun 20, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Because you are still our colony. Hey, if you didn't want to hear the truth, why ask?



Nobody denied it. And it's a truth we are all well aware down here... Still has nothing to do with why movies arrive here first though


----------



## Jakke (Jun 20, 2012)

Volteau said:


> Nobody denied it. And it's a truth we are all well aware down here... Still has nothing to do with why movies arrive here first though



And you are am honour to your continent sir, hats off


----------



## Volteau (Jun 20, 2012)

Jakke said:


> And you are a honour to your continent sir, hat off



And so are you, friend. Especially in writing "a honour" and "hat off". Awesomesauce, man.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck... It's late here!


----------

